# Aquatech M&P Base



## Soapmaker Man (Oct 6, 2007)

Tab, Dragon, you guys who do M&P do you ever order from this company? Their prices include shipping. I used them about 2 years ago and bought a gallon of their cream base and liked it before i started making my own. 

Here is the addy; 

http://www.aquatech-skincare.com/htmls/soapsc.htm
_________________


----------



## Tabitha (Oct 6, 2007)

Never heard of them. Looks like their M&P is about 2x what wsp is, even after I figure in the shipping at WSP. I will take a better look later.


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Oct 6, 2007)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> Never heard of them. Looks like their M&P is about 2x what wsp is, even after I figure in the shipping at WSP. I will take a better look later.



Yea, their stuff is on the higher end, but the quality of what I ordered from them was superb!  I still have a little bit of their  night cream base left, and still no germies!  It looks and smells as good as it did almost 2 years ago. There has been no separation problems.

Paul..... :wink:


----------



## soapbuddy (Oct 7, 2007)

2 years ago is a long time Paul. Does it have an expiration date?

Irena


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Oct 7, 2007)

soapbuddy said:
			
		

> 2 years ago is a long time Paul. Does it have an expiration date?
> Irena



Yes, it was only good for one year.  I do not sell it, or use it any more, just "have" it and still looks good.  I'd never sell or even use anything past the expiration date or over 1 year after mfg.  Not safe, no way!  

Paul.... :wink:


----------



## Tabitha (Oct 7, 2007)

Paul , you are smart to keep things around past the expiration date just so you know how they behave. That is good research and I commend you for  your obvious dedication to this serious issue.


_________________________________________

*Rudeness is a weak man's imitation of strength. 
- Eric Hoffer *


----------



## Bret (Oct 7, 2007)

Never heard of them. I use SFIC only.


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Oct 7, 2007)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> Paul , you are smart to keep things around past the expiration date just so you know how they behave. That is good research and I commend you for  your obvious dedication to this serious issue.
> 
> 
> _________________________________________
> ...



Thanks Tab, that is just what I was doing.    I had it, about a pint left, and just wanted to see how it would fare over XXXX amount of time, sealed up in the 1 gallon pail they shipped the product in.  I started making my own, and using the preservative they used since it seemed to work so very well!

Paul.... :wink:


----------



## Tabitha (Oct 7, 2007)

Wow, they do have some really unique bases! The Mineral Mud  looks yummy!


----------

